
Luka Mueller questions 'stupid' ICO structure - petethomas
https://www.reuters.com/article/us-swiss-crypto/top-swiss-cryptocurrency-lawyer-questions-stupid-ico-structure-idUSKBN1FB1TC
======
sharemywin
Well sh*t, where my investment money for donating to the red cross.

